# Hoshi Wa Utau



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2008)

Hoshi Wa Utau
星は歌う​
Is anyone familiar with the manga Fruits Basket, otherwise known as Furuba? Well, this is the newest manga by that mangaka, Natsuki Takaya.


			
				Summary said:
			
		

> Sakuya Shiina is the president of a star-gazing club at her high school. On her eighteenth birthday, she receives a pink dress from Chihiro, a handsome and mysterious boy around her age. She initially believes that Chihiro is a friend of Kanade, her guardian, but she later learns that Kanade had invited him to her birthday party thinking that he was her boyfriend. Kanade then becomes offended by what he perceives as trickery, but Sakuya becomes even more intrigued by Chihiro. Later on in the story, Sakuya meets Chihiro again, and during a discussion about the stars in which Sakuya says that the star Alphard (the brightest star in the constellation Hydra) is her favorite, Chihiro suddenly exclaims that he hates Sakuya.



Download it here or here!

Has anyone checked out this series? If not, I highly recommend it! It's a great story so far.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2008)

Just read the first chapter.  Not bad, it seems like it is going to be a little darker like furuba was at times.  I'll definently check out the next chapters too.  I'm curious about Chihiro, he seems kinda off  doesn't he?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, Chihiro is such a strange guy. I wonder what's up with him?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2008)

This story kinda just starts and I felt like I should already know what is going on.  But, regardless I'll keep reading this.  I really enjoy seeing her artwork used again.  Some of the characters look terribly close to furuba characters.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I feel like there's not much introduction needed for this story, besides for who everyone is (which I guess we'll just find out as the story progresses), which is why the story just kind of starts.

And I agree about everyone looking like they're from Furuba! Well, it's the same person and same art style, so that's probably why. Sei-chan looks so much like Hanajima for some reason.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, and one of the guys reminds me a lot of Kureno.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, I agree.

And Saku is DEFINITELY another Tohru.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, her personality is very similar too.  I need to read the second chapter still.  At least since this is a monthly manga, we will have plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 29, 2008)

Nu, you should read the rest! I don't want to spoil you. (although there's not much to spoil you about yet)


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 29, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Oh yeah, I agree.
> 
> And Saku is DEFINITELY another Tohru.



I was pretty dissapointed about that that she's pretty much a clone of Tohru you know the goodey to shoes and I'm gonna heal you type of character. Oh well at least this character has more clear flaws then Tohru did.

Wonder what's up with Saku's female friend 


*Spoiler*: __ 



she seems to take fond of how Saku gets laugh at that was a pretty fuck up scene for Saku what a bitch of her in doing nothing and just laugh at Saku with everybody laughing at her you know which scene I'm talking about if you read the manga. Also wonder what's her relationship with the teacher she seems to have a thing for him but he may have turned her down before the series started but she still has a thing for him.




Still don't know what's going on with Chihiro maybe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



one of Saku's parents may have had an affair with one of his parents causing that marriage to end? Or possibily that ghostly image of that girl in the recent chapter we saw may have been accidently kill in a car crash by one of Saku's parents causing him to hate Saku since she's related to them.




I'm probably wrong with that but it has to related something to Saku.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 30, 2008)

About Saku's friend... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was Sei-chan really smiling at Saku getting laughed at? I thought she was smiling because she noticed Chihiro in the audience. Plus, she frowns once Saku starts to get laughed at.

And I also want to know what's up with her and the teacher. I think she has a crush on the teacher. (Another way Sei-chan is like Hanajima! Hanajima ends up with Kazuma, who's older than her!




And about Chihiro... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally, I think he's a star. But I really don't know. I like that theory about his parent being someone that Saku's parent was with. I didn't think about that!


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Nu, you should read the rest! I don't want to spoil you. (although there's not much to spoil you about yet)



You already read them all.  :amazed

I catch up today.  I don't want to be behind in the conversation.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I got pretty bored, so I read them all. There's only seventeen chapters out right now. It doesn't take that long.


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

I've got it open in another tab so I'm reading now.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

Good job! 

You may want a tissue for chapter 15/16. It's sad.


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.  I'm reading chapter 3 right now so, it might be awhile before I catch up.


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2008)

I wonder when the next chapter will come out... It seems like this is a monthly manga, so probably not for a while, huh?


----------



## Nuriel (May 5, 2008)

You're probably right.  You were also right about chapters 15/16.  I felt so bad for Saku, her stepmother was pretty cruel.


----------



## Sawako (May 5, 2008)

Her stepmother is cruel, but so are her parents!  
*Spoiler*: __ 



What kind of parents fight over who takes the child, because <i>both</i> of them don't want it? Come on!


----------



## Gutsu (May 6, 2008)

Exactly both should have decided to throw her into an orphanage. That way they don't have to deal with a sick child anymore, saved their marriage and would have another child that is healthy. That way everyone goes home happy well except for Saku. 

That damn Saku she destroyed her parents relationship can't believe how cold hearted she is really hope she gets hers! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My post should taken as sacarsm.


----------



## Nuriel (May 6, 2008)

Her parent's were both so horrible.  We have seen what happened with her dad/stepmom.  I wonder if she has seen her mother?


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2008)

Oh, I hope she doesn't run into her mother again! That would just be depressing. 

I hope her mother died.


----------



## Gutsu (May 6, 2008)

Nah I think she's living a new happy married life with a healthy child, just seeing Saku would bring back all those horrible memories let her be happy.


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2008)

Why should the mom be happy? She's a bitch!


----------



## Gutsu (May 6, 2008)

That was sarcasm though they did suffer because of Saku...


----------



## Nuriel (May 7, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Nah I think she's living a new happy married life with a healthy child, just seeing Saku would bring back all those horrible memories let her be happy.



Somehow, I kinda think as bad as this is, you are probably on the right track.  Her mother has probably moved on with a new life.  It's sad that her parents didn't feel like she could be apart of their "new" lives.


----------



## Gutsu (May 8, 2008)

If Saku was normal she would do the whole revenge thing sadly I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Sawako (May 8, 2008)

I have a feeling that Saku's mom wouldn't have anymore kids. I feel like she didn't want to have kids period, since she shouted, "I don't need kids!"

So yes, while she's happily married, she doesn't have another child, I think.


----------



## Nuriel (May 8, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> If Saku was normal she would do the whole revenge thing sadly I don't think that's going to happen.



Yeah, I don't see her trying to get revenge at all.  It would be nice if she did since they put her through so much.  She is kinda still in an avoidance kind of stage.  She can't deal with them at all.


----------



## Sawako (May 9, 2008)

I don't think Saku will ever get revenge on her parents. Unless Chihiro convinced her to or something. She'd never think about revenge on her own.


----------



## Nuriel (May 10, 2008)

^^Yeah, I agree with you.  She doesn't really seem like the kind of girl who worries about revenge.


----------



## Sawako (May 10, 2008)

Imagine Saku plotting revenge and scribbling down ideas in a notebook during class or something.


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2008)

That kinda sounds like a bad fanfic or something.  Have we figured out when the new chapter is due out???


----------



## Nuriel (May 13, 2008)

If this was a more popular series, I would say that that fanfic would probably exist.  Blah, we need to follow a weekly series so we have more to discuss.


----------



## Sawako (May 13, 2008)

I'm glad this has a small fandom, since I wouldn't like to see it ruined with fanfic. Don't get me started on all the horrible CCS fics I used to stumble upon


----------



## Nuriel (May 15, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I'm glad this has a small fandom, since I wouldn't like to see it ruined with fanfic. Don't get me started on all the horrible CCS fics I used to stumble upon



holic has some pretty bad fanfics too.  

I find myself growing less interested in reading fanfics anymore.  

So, does everyone in this series remind you of someone in furuba?  If so who?  (gotta find something to discuss while we wait for a new chapter)


----------



## Sawako (May 15, 2008)

I haven't read any holic fics. I stopped reading fics when I stumbled upon a Touya raping Sakura fic.  That scarred me for life.

Since we haven't really seen much of the characters in Hoshi wa Utau yet, it's hard to really compare them yet. However, Yuuri reminds me of Momiji, only because of the whole "in love with the girl won't end up with her" situation.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

lol, I remember the raw summary thing....

It was like a puzzle, trying to figure out what exactly was going on.  It got a little better after it was liscenced in the U.S.  it got easier to find traslations after it got more popular here.  

As for this series, I pretty surprised that given the huge popularity of furuba and how much it sold.  That this series hasn't been liscenced yet.  I know it is new yet.  But, there has been some newer series that got liscenced quicker.  You would think that with a lot of people being disapointed in the current lineup in shojobeat magazine that picking up something brand new like this would be a smart bet.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 7, 2008)

Pretty good chapter.

Kana-chan


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, it was a pretty good chapter.  What kind of info do you think kana has on Chihiro?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 9, 2008)

Honestly, I have no idea. What do you think?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know really.  Kana is hesitating so much in telling her so that makes me think it is bad.  But at the same time, she is still pushing her to talk to him and admit her feelings.  Why would she push her friend to talk to someone if there was some huge secret he was hiding....


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, but this seems like one of those manga that will take forever for much progress to be made.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 20, 2008)

It sucks because it's a slow manga AND it only comes out every two weeks to a month.  I wonder how long it'll take for the plot to seriously pick up?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, it is definently a slow manga.  We should have waited until there was a little more out before we started following it.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, it's not like we knew. You'd think after a year, it would have SOME development.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2008)

Is there anything of interest over at the LJ community?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2008)

That explains why we are the only ones who post in here.  I was hoping someone else would at least join us in here at some point.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2008)

I doubt anyone will join us anytime soon. If the community is dead on a big place like Livejournal, than there's a high chance that this thread will be dead too.

I noticed that people on this forum just aren't too into shoujo. For a while, it was only the three of us (including Mu) posting in the Furuba thread.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I guess I don't blame them.  There really isn't much going on in this manga yet.  I'm still having trouble remembering the characters names.  

I'm thinking my favorite character is going to end up being the girl with the long dark hair though.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2008)

The only person's name I remember is Chihiro. I can't even remember Main Girl's name.

And my favorite character is that girl with the long, dark hair, yeah. Or maybe the boy who's MG's friend who's in love with her. I like her friends.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow.  We are so horrible.  I'm thinking we both like the same girl.  And I like the boy you are talking about too.  I would prefer him with the girl with the long, dark hair though.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's the same person.  What's her name? Sei-chan?

I doubt the two of them will get together. He seems like he'll be another Momiji.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, that was it Sei-chan, I also like her bulter-ish helper.

I really hope that the MG guy friend doesn't end up like Momiji.  That still upsets me.  Momiji should have gotten some love at the end.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2008)

I already predict he'll end up like Momiji. He has feelings for MG, and obviously she loves Chihiro and that pairing is the whole point of the manga. Poor boy.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I pretty sure the main girl will end up with chihiro as well.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 28, 2008)

Main Girl not ending up with Chihiro is like Tohru ending up with... Haru. It's just impossible!


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Well isn't the point of the manga unrequited love or something like that? Remember the manga-ka mentioning that. So what would cause that for Chichiro and what's her name (I don't remember the character names either lol) not getting together? Being blood related? Chichiro possibly dieing? Or something else?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Well isn't the point of the manga unrequited love or something like that? Remember the manga-ka mentioning that. So what would cause that for Chichiro and what's her name (I don't remember the character names either lol) not getting together? Being blood related? Chichiro possibly dieing? Or something else?



That would be pretty sad if he died.  But, furuba had some pretty sad moments too so I could see her doing something like that in this manga.

Btw, I'm so glad to see someone post here besides myself and Ryoko.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2008)

Chapter 19 and 20 came out. Get them here: Link removed

I haven't read them yet though.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Chapter 19 and 20 came out. Get them here: Link removed
> 
> I haven't read them yet though.



Thanks.  We needed a revival of this thread.   I'll read the chapters now.


----------

